# Wird der Visual Editor  für Eclipse weiterentwickelt?



## Gast (12. Aug 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich schaue mir gerade mal wieder GUI Builder für Eclipse an. Jigloo sieht ganz gut aus. Der Visual Builder ist auch nicht schlecht. Weiß Jemand, ob der noch weiterentwickelt werden soll. Auf der Homepage konnte ich kein Anzeichen finden, das sich da überhaupt noch etwas tut.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Wildcard (12. Aug 2008)

Nachdem alle Leute vom ursprünglichen VE Projekt abgezogen wurden, musste erst ein neues Entwickler Team übernehmen. Das Team scheint nun zu stehen (unter anderem ist auch Yves YANG dabei für diejenigen denen Omondo und eUML etwas sagen). 
Die nächste Aufgabe war es, den Code auf die neuen Versionen von JEM, EMF, ... anzupassen. 
Auch das scheint mittlerweile weitgehend abgeschlossen. Ich rechne in den nächsten Wochen mit dem ersten offiziellen Release das auf 3.4 laufen wird (erste RCs dafür gibt es schon), und bin guter Dinge, das VEP beim nächsten Major Eclipse Release wieder mit von der Partie ist.

EDIT:
Falls du nicht warten willst
http://wiki.eclipse.org/VE/Installing


----------



## Gast (13. Aug 2008)

Hallo Wildcard,

ich hatte von Dir schon einen ähnlichen Beitrag gelesen. Danke für Deine Ausführungen. Den Code des Visual Builders finde ich nicht schlecht, allerdings finde ich Jigllo macht das noch ein wenig besser. Aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache.

Gruß


----------



## Wildcard (13. Aug 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich hatte von Dir schon einen ähnlichen Beitrag gelesen.


Warum fragst du dann ein zweites Mal?  ???:L


----------



## Gast (13. Aug 2008)

Erstens habe ich den Eintraqg nicht mehr auf die schnelle gefunden und Zweitens hattest Du das Thema nur sehr kurz angeschnitten. Aber danke für Deine Antwort.

Gruß


----------

